
Trump Expected to Bolster ‘Buy American’ and ‘Hire American’ Directives - kshatrea
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-expected-to-bolster-buy-american-and-hire-american-directives-1492477200
======
MrTonyD
I was reading that Finland does preferential buying from companies based on
financial transparency - given what I've seen in Fortune 50's where I've
worked (offshore stocks to hide income and avoid taxes by both senior
executives and the company - derivatives used to hide money already in the US
and make it disappear offshore), I'd like to see that for all companies which
are allowed to do any business in the United States. We need to stop the rich
from stealing the wealth of our entire society.

